# Better Light For TopFin 5.5 Gallon Tank



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Any suggestions for a better light bulb? My tank is not planted. Has silk plants. Bulb that came with tank makes looking into tank from outside kind of "dull". When I look into tank from the top, water is very clear.

Thanks A Bunch :-D


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I hear using a "soft white" bulb will make it look nice. A fluorescent "dalight" will really brighten up the tank (sometimes too much, if it has imperfections )
Btw: I didn't mean to offend you on the other thread....you just described your whole cleaning routine without mentioning if you scrubbed the inside glass. In fact you mentioned cleaning outside of glass and the inside top area that was dry(or had nothing per your description). So, I apologize if I offended. I did it unintentionally... )


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

I just ordered this light for my 3-gallon:
http://www.amazon.com/BeamsWork-Sin...119893&sr=8-2&keywords=beamswork+aquarium+led

It should come next week and I can give you guys a review. I'm hoping to be able to grow some plants under it too. And the price was *great* compared to similar products.


----------

